# help my hedgehog hates me!



## marci (Mar 6, 2014)

We've had our boy a month now and we have No improvement at all we've been taking him out for hours a day everyday. Feeding him mealworms and when I go to pick up up he hisses spikes and jump around a lot so everytime I pick him up I get hurt and bleed this is getting very discouraging as I am and have tried absolutely everything I've read or heard about. Please can someone give me advice? I really want to enjoy my pet and have him enjoy us as well, but I'm really not likng to pick him up when he jumps at my hands aggressively trying to poke me.


----------

